# Common Bermuda- Mowing Low



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a question based on some observations that I have seen in my yard regarding mowing common bermuda "low" (less than an inch).

Last year, I kept my yard around 1", all while maintaining a regular fertilizer/irrigation schedule. The results were OK- I couldn't seem to maintain a "leafy" look to the lawn. It always seemed to have a brown tint due to the stolons and stems mixed in.

This year, I raised my cut to 1.5" and have seen a tremendous improvement in the overall health of the lawn. The yard seems to be a darker green, overall more healthy, and thicker.

I'd like to get back down to 1" while maintaining the appearance I have this year. I'm wondering if this is just a trait of common bermuda? I know there are hybrid varieties out there that do better cut low, but can I get this look with a common bermudagrass lawn?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Did you do a Spring scalp and if so how low did you go?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Not before seeing any green, but the first cut as always been a 1" both seasons.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

My common struggles with the same, as well as under fertilization due to the majority of my lawn being zoysia. I think a verticutting at least once a season would help. I think the longer internode lengths are the primary issue here and I don't know another way to fix that.


----------



## Hambone79 (Jul 23, 2017)

More than likely when you were at 1" you may not have been mowing frequently enough and were scalping each time you were mowing. Common grows much faster than the hybrids and will require mowing almost daily.... depending on how much N and growing conditions. To be able to keep up and not scalp you either have to mow daily, apply Primo or raise your cutting height.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> I have a question based on some observations that I have seen in my yard regarding mowing common bermuda "low" (less than an inch).
> 
> Last year, I kept my yard around 1", all while maintaining a regular fertilizer/irrigation schedule. The results were OK- I couldn't seem to maintain a "leafy" look to the lawn. It always seemed to have a brown tint due to the stolons and stems mixed in.
> 
> ...


My grass, Tif and Bermuda does the same. I tried twice cutting low at 1". Spots are green, some brown. My lawn looks better and healthier in the 2-3" HOC range. Get more runners and totally greens up. My clay can't take a low HOC I guess.

slomo


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

slomo said:


> My grass, Tif and Bermuda does the same. I tried twice cutting low at 1". Spots are green, some brown. My lawn looks better and healthier in the 2-3" HOC range. Get more runners and totally greens up. My clay can't take a low HOC I guess.
> 
> slomo


It's not for everyone. You really have to be committed to cut below 1" not something that can be tried twice and gave up on.


----------

